# EMT-B Crash Course



## drguitarum2005 (Oct 11, 2009)

Howdy Yall,
   I am currently a student working with our university EMS to provide services during events and whatnot. I am wanting to get my EMT-B cert but have schedule issues during normal school months. I was wondering if anyone knows if any sort of places offer a 3-4 week crash course (like 8-5 MWF) during winter break? I know it's a long shot but I just thought I'd ask some people who may know. Thanks!

If location is important I'd be interested in places either in College Station, TX or Houston, TX. Thanks!


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 11, 2009)

drguitarum2005 said:


> Howdy Yall,
> I am currently a student working with our university EMS to provide services during events and whatnot. I am wanting to get my EMT-B cert but have schedule issues during normal school months. I was wondering if anyone knows if any sort of places offer a 3-4 week crash course (like 8-5 MWF) during winter break? I know it's a long shot but I just thought I'd ask some people who may know. Thanks!
> 
> If location is important I'd be interested in places either in College Station, TX or Houston, TX. Thanks!



About the only thing you can organize in those hours is a 40 hour EMR course through either ASHI or ARC.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 11, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> About the only thing you can organize in those hours is a 40 hour EMR course through either ASHI or ARC.



The full-time courses hereabouts go 8-4 M-F, and take four weeks.  But, I'm sure there are those here who are more well-versed in things down Texas-way.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.teex.org/teex.cfm?pageid...=ESTI&Course=EMS115&templateid=14&navdiv=ESTI

Lasts 18 days *but* they are a patch factory that i hear the Houston Fire Department sends thier Firefighters to.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 11, 2009)

DO NOT go to a EMT-B crash course.  5 weeks is not enough to make a good EMT.  A basic first aid course is different.  That is VERY basic.  But a 5 week EMT course is not basic enough to be done in 5 weeks.


----------



## silver (Oct 11, 2009)

taking it over the summer is probably the best option for you. You will feel stressed giving up a break like that...

I also do on campus university EMS at my school and I recommend to everyone interested in EMS and the recruits to take it at home over the summer if during the academic year is to tough for them.


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think a crash course can be good IF it fits your learning style and if you have the time to devote to the class. I had a quick EMT class, at about 9 weeks. A friend of mine took a 5 week intensive class and did just fine. But both our learning styles are similar and we had the time to devote to the class and studying that was needed.


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 11, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> The full-time courses hereabouts go 8-4 M-F, and take four weeks.  But, I'm sure there are those here who are more well-versed in things down Texas-way.



Yep, never know what another state does. Drg only has 24 hours a week for a few weeks (MFR) to devote to a class. MFR or EMR would be fine as event responders. They are heavily used here at college campus', schools and many public events. The combination of responders works amazingly well. 

MFR may need prior state approval but the EMR, which is the exact same material, does not. An I/C must teach the MFR but, not the EMR. The cost is the same for either. I'd like to see all responders do something more than first aid. If time and money are tight, EMR is a great alternative.


----------



## drguitarum2005 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bringing up my really old post here I just thought I'd let yall know that I ended up taking the course from January-May and am all finished now. I am still working for the volunteer student service but am also looking into possibly some part-time work on the weekends. I really do enjoy it! I just want to give my delayed THANKS for all yalls advice!

A word about TEEX (that someone mentioned above). I wouldn't go as far as to say that they are a "patch factory" but their program does leave much to be desired. My course was accredited through TEEX but it was the president of my organization (and EMT-I) who did my course and he did it very well. My girlfriend is doing her clinicals for paramedic through TEEX and she hated how poorly it was taught. That being said, their fire school is top-notch, one of the best in the country. Makes me wish they could apply that reputation to their EMS training...


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.trainingdivision.com/EMT.asp

All I know is it is in Texas!


----------

